# GenieGo pic quality



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Really disappointed on the overall quality. I am hardwired to my Mac and the quality is ok, nothing what I thought and netflix amazon blow it away. Am I expecting too much?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've used the IOS, Mac and PC clients and the PQ is as good or better than Netflix or Hulu, HBOGo, Showtime Anywhere, Directv streaming or any other videos that I've downloaded or stream. 

Edit: I just tried last night's Ray Donovan from my DVR on the iPad4 and Showtimes' stream on iPad3 and my wife couldn't identify which was which.

The continuing nice thing about genieGo is bandwidth doesn't matter when you download it.

I've seen some unwatchable streaming on HboGo and EspnWatch -not singling those out but Espn will switch to audio only . . .a great feature!! (end sarcasm).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Possibly! Picture quality is fine on an iPad or iPhone, all right onna Mac with default screen size. Expanding to full screen, not so much. 

What size monitor?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe I am asking too much?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Possibly! Picture quality is fine on an iPad or iPhone, all right onna Mac with default screen size. Expanding to full screen, not so much.
> 
> What size monitor?


 21" full screen. iPad looks great!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, there ya go! Or is there more than that question?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Again, Netflix looks better


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not arguing that one! Dennis is an astute member here, and I don't dispute him.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Lax, I'm not sure I deserve that!

To Gio, remember to compare Netflix when you're on a plane, in a car, or at a crappy wifi location.

I'm not sure geniego or nomad was ever designed for a 21 inch screen, but I've used it in a hotel . . . 32" hdmi and it still looks better than the tv service in the room.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Thanks, Lax, I'm not sure I deserve that!
> 
> To Gio, remember to compare Netflix when you're on a plane, in a car, or at a crappy wifi location.
> 
> I'm not sure geniego or nomad was ever designed for a 21 inch screen, but I've used it in a hotel . . . 32" hdmi and it still looks better than the tv service in the room.


Thanks dennis. But figured I was hardwired on my Mac it would look better. But hey, not bad and better than nothing right now.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hardwired or wireless has nothing to do with PQ from geniego - if either is working properly. I don't remember the numbers but the transcode is about a standard DVD presentation.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Hardwired or wireless has nothing to do with PQ from geniego - if either is working properly. I don't remember the numbers but the transcode is about a standard DVD presentation.


ahhh, ok,


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

On a regular MAC it looks OK, on a retina MAC is looks awefull


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's* Mac,* not machine access code!

I don't care for the look on a screen larger than the iPad.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't know this for a fact, but I think it's 720x480, transcoded at about 1.2 Mbps, a little worse than a standard DVD. I think video looks excellent on an iPhone, very good on an iPad Mini, good on an iPad2 and just fair on an iPad 3 or 4. The lower res displays of the Mini and iPad2 are actually more forgiving at normal viewing distance, IMO.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That'd be my guess as well, both from viewing, and looking at *half* hour shows ranging between 515 and 580 Megs on my Mac.
The iPad Mini is what I have now, and I really like the graphics on it, and how GenieGo displays.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since APPLE is superior, it gets all CAPITALS.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Since APPLE is superior, it gets all CAPITALS.


*I'd prefer a nice font*, and nothing that approaches SHOUTING!

:hurah:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd prefer a nice font, and nothing that approaches SHOUTING!

:hurah:
Sorry iPad app does not give options for fonts. and it was not shouting, more like "emphasizing"


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry iPad app does not give options for fonts. and it was not shouting, more like "emphasizing"


Off topic but you code them like faux HTML. Use a b with square brackets around it for bold then the /b to unbold. HTML uses angle brackets.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Off topic but you code them like faux HTML. Use a b with square brackets around it for *bold* then the /b to unbold. HTML uses angle brackets.


like these b[test] /b test


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> like these b[test] /b test


Probably more like * hic monetum probixo hottentot alloy *


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Probably more like * hic monetum probixo hottentot alloy *


Except the code is now buried. Put the [] around the b, then the text, then the close [/b].


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

*test* *got it*

the above words were done using the code, of course as you mentioned it buries the code.

how to change the color?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> *test* *got it*
> 
> the above words were done using the code, of course as you mentioned it buries the code.
> 
> *how to change the color?*


 Like that?



Cheated; used browser. Don't know the answer, but it's lurking 'neath layers of old page coding from Netscape days.


----------

